#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Free Production Books

## m_abd_elkhalik

Artifacial Lift Methods
======================
Baker Hughes INTEQ - Nine Steps ESP Design 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Gas Lift Contineous Flow Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Gas Lift Design and Technology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Lufkin Suker Rod Catalog 2004 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ROD Pump Manual 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sucker rod Manual 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Artificial Lift
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gas lift manual 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Gas Solutions Technology For ESP 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Coiled Tubing
=============
Coiled Tubing  Innovative Rigless Interventions 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Coiled Tubing Manual - CTES 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Coiled Tubing_Technical_Handbook 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

COILED_TUBING_dowell_handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Perforation
===========
Choosing Perforation Strategy 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Introduction To TCP
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

==================================================  =========================================

Completion Technology for Unconsolidated Formations 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Oil and Gas Production Handbook (2006) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Petroleum and Gas Field Processing 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Petroleum Production Engineering A Computer Assisted Aproach - Guo & Ghalambor (2007) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Production Optimization Using Nodal Analysis, Dale Beggs 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Production Technology I - Heriot-Watt University 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Production Technology II - Heriot-Watt University 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Completions Hydraulics Handbook 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Completions Primer (2001) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Perforation Seminar 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Well Performance Manual 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Surface Production Operations Volume1 - 2Ed Arnold.K 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Surface Production Operations Volume2 - 2Ed Arnold.K 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Surface Production Operations, Volume 1, Third Edition 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Surface Operations In Petroleum Production 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Well Productivity Awareness School Manual (2001)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

World Oil Sandface Completion Handbook 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Free Production Books

----------


## enggg

very good

thanks

----------


## gepachir

Thank you for sharing.

----------


## smartsiz

Dear Sir,

I need Process Heat Transfer by D.Q. Kern and its solution manual. and I checked your shared books at 4shared account those are very useful but anybody have these please share it.

Thannks
Regards
Adeel ur Rehman

----------


## bega

Mirror please....

----------


## zoran

Could you please upload again 
Production Technology I - Heriot-Watt University 
Production Technology II - Heriot-Watt University 
I can't find it anymore at 4shared.
Thanks a lot, great job!

----------


## 06pg22

kindly upload *WELL PRODUCTION PRACTICAL HANDBOOK*

----------


## ali_alesawe

gooooooooooood

----------


## combatlan

Hi, all original links are dead. Can you please upload again? Thanks

----------


## zenith

Hi,  could you please re-upload the books.  All of them are not valid

----------


## mkhurram79

> Artifacial Lift Methods
> ======================
> Baker Hughes INTEQ - Nine Steps ESP Design 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot

----------


## huyvh

I am really interested in some of the books but all links are already dead. Could you kindly re-upload?
I have the book "Production Optimization Using Nodal Analysis, Dale Beggs" but the format of text and graph is very rough for printing out.

----------


## yogi_process

The links are dead..will you please reupload !!

See More: Free Production Books

----------


## anihita

Well Performance manual.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

after download, change the file type to "pdf"

----------


## mirro

beautiful

----------

